# What does 8-5-8 mean?



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

There are a few cigars out there that are called 8-5-8. The AF 8-5-8 comes to mind. What does 8-5-8 mean?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Nathan said:


> There are a few cigars out there that are called 8-5-8. The AF 8-5-8 comes to mind. What does 8-5-8 mean?


 According to an interview with Carlos Fuente Jr by CA:

"The reason he named it Flor Fina 8-5-8 was because my grandfather was 85 years old when he passed away and my father wanted the name to represent something from beginning to end. It represents the heritage and the tradition that my grandfather left us through his lifetime."

Interview is here


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Ahh I c


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice find Croation, interesting read.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I have seen & own the Fuente 8-5-8, but I think what you might have seen elsewhere was a 8-9-8 designation on some cigars. It simply refers to the way the cigar is packed in the box.......a row of 8 on top, a row of 9 in the middle & a row of 8 on the bottom.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Yes you are correct that I saw the 8-9-8 designation somewhere else. Fonseca has one I believe. But are nice to know and that was a good read.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

great article.
it was a fun read.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Since we're on the topic of 8-5-8, maybe someone can supply us a list of the different varieties of these.

I know of the Naturals, Maduros, and Claros. And I've heard about Rosados and Sun Grown (virgin or natural?). Are there any others?

Also, I just started smoking the Maduros. I've been smoking the naturals and I love them, but I shyed away from the Maduros because I've had a lot of bad experiences with Fuente maduros. I had a rotchschilde and Chateau maduro that were just awful. Also either a Royal Salute or Masterpiece of Bestseller (can't remember what it was, was over a year ago, was larger than a churchill) and it was also terrible. They tasted bitter and sacharine.

But, the 858 maduros I've had recently have been sublime, with a slight cherry flavor. Haven't had any of the others. It's time I've tried the Claro, probably tomorrow at work, but I've never even seen the other versions.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Yes I too would love a break down on the different 8-5-8s if someone wants to share!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

And I thought it meant that it was almost 9..


----------

